# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ  ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗΡΙ

## antonisc

Σύντομα θα πρέπει να αγοράσω κολλητήρι    Πια γνώμη  έχετε  για  τα κολλητήρια    ERSA  και ΑΝΤΕΧ   στα 25w   και πόσο αντοχή  έχουν  ώστε να μην   χαλάνε    εύκολα  για τη   τα δουλεύω  αρκετά      υπάρχει  κάτι  καλύτερο  σε θέμα αντοχής  το πολύ μέχρι  60Ε

----------


## navar

έχω ενα antex στα 25w και είμαι υπέρευχαριστημένος , νομίζω απο τα καλύτερα value for money .
το έχω κάπου στα 7 χρόνια και σε περιόδους με καθημερινή πολύωρη χρήση !
ούτε μύτη δεν του έχω αλλάξει ! τόσο ποιοτικό !

----------


## billtsig

antex με 1000 για τα αλά δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω το antex 25w

----------


## paul333

antex+ εγω εχω το 18W το λεπτο μου εχει πεσει καμια τριανταρια φορες 
κατω το εχω ξεχασει τρεις μερες στην πριζα και ακομα δουλευει μια χαρα.

Οι ανταλλακτικες μυτες κοστιζουν 6 ευρο η μια και πουλανε παντου.

----------


## PCMan

Κι εγώ antex έχω (μάλλον 18W, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα).
Έχει κανα δίμηνο που το πήρα και είμαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτά τα λίγα που κάνω. Λογικά θα πάει πολλά χρόνια αν κρίνω απο τον φίλο navar γιατί το πιό πολύ που το δουλεύω είναι καμια 10 ωρες τον μήνα!

----------


## timekeeper

Είχα αγοράσει για έναν φίλο μου πριν από κανά δίμηνο από το Lidl ένα κολλητήρι με επιλογή θερμοκρασίας με 10 ευρουλάκια!!! Ο φίλος μου έχει πει ότι με αυτό κολλάει μητρικές από pc χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα...

----------


## AKHS

Μια συμβουλή *μακριά
*από *weller*. Εγώ την πάτησα και κλαίω τα λεφτά μου. Μετά από 5 κολλήσεις άρχισε
να λιώνει η μύτη.

----------


## Lykos1986

> Μια συμβουλή *μακριά
> *από *weller*. Εγώ την πάτησα και κλαίω τα λεφτά μου. Μετά από 5 κολλήσεις άρχισε
> να λιώνει η μύτη.



Ποιό μοντέλο; Απο που το πήρες; Είναι σίγουρα αυθεντικό weller (τα μισά απο το ebay δεν είναι); Έχει σίγουρα αυθεντική μύτη weller (το 90% απο το ebay δεν είναι); Τι κολλήσεις έκανες; Πως το μεταχειρίστηκες; Πόσο εμπειρία έχεις απο κολλήσεις; Τι διατομή έχει η μύτη και σε τι δουλεία την χρησιμοποίησες;

Έχω δει άτομα να λιώνουν πλαστικό με κολλητήρια ή να παίζουν με το πως κοχλάζει η σολδερίνη (αφήνοντας μέσα την μύτη για ώρες) ή να χρησιμοποιούν τα μέγιστα Watt με micro μύτη ή να τρίβουν την μύτη για να την κάνουν λεπτότερη και μετά να παραπονιούντε για το οτι η μάρκα είναι άθλια...

...και πίστεψέ με, τα Weller δεν είναι!

Στην εταιρία που δουλέυω υπάρχουν κάποια εργαστήρια με πολλά πολλά Weller's (με extra micro μύτες που έχουν τάσει να φθείρονται πιο εύκολα) τα οποία αρχίζουν να δουλέυουν απο τις 9 το πρωί δεν κλείνουν ως τις 8 το βράδυ (κυριολεκτηκά). Κάποια απο αυτά είναι πάνω απο 8 χρόνια στην ενεργό υπηρεσία και αλλάζουν μύτες ανα πολύ πολύ αραιά χρονικά διαστήματα!

----------


## xrhstos1978

Αntex +1000000000000000

----------


## Starhosen

> Μια συμβουλή *μακριά
> *από *weller*. Εγώ την πάτησα και κλαίω τα λεφτά μου. Μετά από 5 κολλήσεις άρχισε
> να λιώνει η μύτη.



Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Αν και νέοπας (στο forum ), έχω ενα ρυθμιζόμενο Weller περίπου 23 χρόνια, ποτέ μύτη δεν μου χάλασε, ποτέ δεν είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.
Οπότε θα έλεγα να πάρεις και αυτό υπόψη σου.

----------


## AKHS

> Ποιό μοντέλο; Απο που το πήρες; Είναι σίγουρα αυθεντικό weller (τα μισά απο το ebay δεν είναι); Έχει σίγουρα αυθεντική μύτη weller (το 90% απο το ebay δεν είναι); Τι κολλήσεις έκανες; Πως το μεταχειρίστηκες; Πόσο εμπειρία έχεις απο κολλήσεις; Τι διατομή έχει η μύτη και σε τι δουλεία την χρησιμοποίησες;
> 
> Έχω δει άτομα να λιώνουν πλαστικό με κολλητήρια ή να παίζουν με το πως κοχλάζει η σολδερίνη (αφήνοντας μέσα την μύτη για ώρες) ή να χρησιμοποιούν τα μέγιστα Watt με micro μύτη ή να τρίβουν την μύτη για να την κάνουν λεπτότερη και μετά να παραπονιούντε για το οτι η μάρκα είναι άθλια...
> 
> ...και πίστεψέ με, τα Weller δεν είναι!
> 
> Στην εταιρία που δουλέυω υπάρχουν κάποια εργαστήρια με πολλά πολλά Weller's (με extra micro μύτες που έχουν τάσει να φθείρονται πιο εύκολα) τα οποία αρχίζουν να δουλέυουν απο τις 9 το πρωί δεν κλείνουν ως τις 8 το βράδυ (κυριολεκτηκά). Κάποια απο αυτά είναι πάνω απο 8 χρόνια στην ενεργό υπηρεσία και αλλάζουν μύτες ανα πολύ πολύ αραιά χρονικά διαστήματα!



 

Καλά ποιος σου
είπε ότι το αγόρασα από το διαδίκτυο ποιος σου είπε ότι κόλλησα πλαστικά ποιος
σου είπε ότι έβαλα έστω λίγη σολτερινη ποιος σου είπε ότι τρίβω την μύτη και όλα
αυτά που λες …. Και τέλος πάντων ούτε πέτρες κόλλησα ούτε τίποτα. Απλές κολλήσεις
μόνο με καλάι. Το κολιτηρη είναι 25 βατ και αγοραστικέ από το ράδιο 741 στην νέα
Εγνατία και είναι αυθεντικό. Δεν ξέρω για το υπόλοιπο αλλά η μύτη είναι  απαράδεκτη και το έχουν αναφέρει και άλλοι εδώ
μέσα για αυτή την μάρκα. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν σε ακριβό σταθμό κόλλησης είναι καλή,
μπορεί και να είναι,. Αλλά στην κατηγορία που ψάχνει εδώ ο φίλος μας είναι μάπα
και το ξανάλεω *μακριά θα κλαίτε τα λεφτά σας*

----------


## navar

το lidlίσιο τελικά πρέπει να έχει καλό Value for money !

----------


## timekeeper

> το lidlίσιο τελικά πρέπει να έχει καλό Value for money !



Ναι το άτιμο... 10 ευρώ! Και δεν πήρα και ένα δεύτερο για μένα... Αυτό είναι: http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/SID-...index_9460.htm

----------


## paul333

απο περιεργια ειχα παει εκεινη την ημερα της προσφορας στα lidl που ειναι κοντα σε εμενα 12.30 ωρα δεν ειχαι

ουτε ενα για δειγμα τα αρπαξαν ολα.

Συντομα θα το ξαναβγαλουν σε προσφορα οτι πουλιεται το ξαναβγαζουν. :Thumbup:

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

ERSA ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ 
Δεν υπαρχει ποιο αξιοπιστο καλλητηρι με μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια μυτης!
30 χρονια χρησιμοποιω μονο ERSA .
Εχω και ANTEX αλλα δεν υπαρχει συγκριση οι μυτες χαλανε πολυ ευκολα.

----------


## pizza1993

Επαναφερω το θεμα μιας και ειμαι σε θεση να αγορασω καινουριο κολλητηρι.Καταρχας τι προτεινετε σταθμο η κολλητηρι για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση?(εκτος απο antex 25w που απο οτι διαβασα πρεπει να ειναι η τοπ επιλογη ομως αρκετα ακριβη.)

----------


## k_sotiris

Και εγώ συμφονώ με τον Θύμιο. ERSA και ξερό ψωμί ( που λέει ο λόγος). Τα ANTEX καλά είναι αλλά χαλάνε ποιό γρήγορα.

----------


## Googlis

Άρη 25-35 ευρώ έχει το antex xs25w δώσε αυτά τα λεφτά και δεν θα τα μετανιώσεις, πιο ακριβό θα σου βγει αν πάρεις ένα φτηνιάρικο που δεν θα κάνει και την δουλειά του καλά και θα χαλάσει και γρήγορα.

----------


## pizza1993

Οκ ευχαριστω.Μηπως εχει καποιος καποιον οδηγο με συμβουλες για σωστη μεταχειρηση του κολλητηριου,γιατι το προηγουμενο δεν μπορω να πω δεν του φερθηκα οπως επρεπε... :Sad:

----------


## pizza1993

Μηπως ξερει κανεις ο Φανος το antex xs25w ποσο το εχει?

----------


## alex504

παρε ενα βελερ στα ιδια βαττ και θα εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος

----------


## pizza1993

Παιζει εγκυηση για τα κολλητηρια μαρκας?Σε ενα φορουμ διαβασα οτι ο Φανος δινει εγκυηση 2 χρονια...

----------


## mariosm

> Παιζει εγκυηση για τα κολλητηρια μαρκας?



Εντελως απιθανο. Αν υπαρχει καποια περιπτωση θα ειναι πολυ ειδικη και για συγκεκριμενα τμηματα του κολλητηριου και φυσικα οχι σε κολλητηρια του 30ευρου

----------


## ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Και εγω weller λεω , εχω ενα αποροφητικο της και ειναι πολυ καλο, ρυθμιζομενο κιολασ αλλα το μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξεκολαει τα μεγαλα, παντως την δουλεια του την κανει οποτε προτεινω weller!

----------


## pizza1993

Σορρυ για το οφτοπικ αλλα ψαχνωντας στο ebay παρατηρησα οτι αντικειμενα που αναγραφουν τοποθεσια το Χονγκ Κονγκ ειναι φθηνοτερα απο αλλα και μαλιστα ερχονται ελλαδα χωρις η με ελαχιστα μεταφορικα...Εχει αγορασει ποτε κανεις σας απο Χονγκ Κονγκ ή Κινα,ειναι αξιοπιστοι?

----------


## ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

75% ΜΟΥΦΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΝΕΖΩΝ! ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΥ

----------


## pizza1993

Μολις αγοραστηκε το antex xs25w απο Φανο.Ακου λοιπον συμβολες τι θα πρεπει να προσεχω για να προστατευω την μυτη,δηλαδη τι καθαρισμο πρεπει να του κανω,αν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιω παστα κτλ...Επισης καπου διαβασα οτι την πρωτη φορα η μυτη θελει γανωμα,πως θα την γανωσω?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μόλις αγοράστηκε ...



Με γειά σου! Από παλαιότερο θέμα αναφέρω τα "βασικά":

Κάθε καινούργιο κολλητήρι (ή νέα μύτη) χρειάζεται επικασσιτέρωση. 
Αυτό γίνεται στο πρώτο ζέσταμα με κόλληση όπως δείχνουν σε αυτό το *video*.

Κατά την κόλληση μπορεί να χρειαστείς flux το οποίο τοποθετείται στο σημείο της κόλλησης και όχι 'βουτώντας' τη μύτη του κολλητηριού...

*Πριν* κολλήσεις καθαρίζεις το κολλητήρι με νωπό ειδικό σφουγγάρι (ή νωπό χαρτί κουζίνας). 

Μετά την κόλληση ΔΕΝ καθαρίζεις τη μύτη ή αν την καθαρίσεις βάζεις επάνω της πάλι λίγο κόλληση.

*Οταν τελειώσεις την εργασία σου καθαρίζεις τη μύτη με το νωπό σφουγγάρι και βάζεις επάνω της πάλι λίγη κόλληση (όπως έγινε και στην επικασσιτέρωση).* 

Στο επόμενο ζέσταμα θα καθαρίσεις τη μύτη για να κολλήσεις. Η καθαρή κόλληση που παραμένει επάνω στη μύτη την προστατεύει.

*Ποτέ δεν λιμάρεις και δεν ξύνεις τη μύτη με άλλα μέταλλα.*

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## makoulis

Απλά το αφήνεις να πυρώσει του βάζεις πάνω αρκετό καλάι και το σκουπίζεις σε ένα συρματάκι κατσαρόλας(καθαρό πάντα). Επαναλαμβάνεις αυτό 4-5 φορές και είσαι μια χαρά. Πάντα όταν κολλάς πριν το αφήσεις το σκουπίζεις με το συρματάκι και του βάζεις λίγο καλάι πάνω. Αλοιφή δεν χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## pizza1993

Οκ ευχαριστω!Τι εννοεις μετα απο καθε κολληση δεν καθαριζουμε την μυτη?Ουτε ενα περασμα απο το σφουγγαρακι?Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα την καθαριζουνε πριν και μετα την εργασια.
Το καθαρισμα παντα οταν ειναι ζεστη η μυτη,σωστα?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το καθάρισμα όταν ζεσταθεί. Καθάρισμα πριν κολλήσεις, η νέα κόλληση θα μπει/λιώσει επάνω στα εξαρτήματα που κολλάς. Μετά θα έχει μείνει λίγη κόλληση (ίσως και καμένο flux) επάνω στο κολλητήρι. ΔΕΝ το καθαρίζεις για να το βάλεις στη βάση του! Το αφήνεις ως έχει μέχρι να έρθει η επόμενη στιγμή για κόλλημα οπότε καθαρίζεις, πλησιάζεις το σημείο για κόλλημα και βάζεις την κόλληση. Οταν τελειώσεις θέλεις να το βλέπεις καθαρό (... επειδή είναι καινούργιο) οπότε καθαρίζεις, σβήνεις (βγάζεις την πρίζα) και ακουμπάς νέα κόλληση να λιώσει επάνω στη μύτη (μπορεί να γίνει σαν μπαλάκι ή ένα άμορφο σχήμα). Ετσι θα την αφήσεις να παγώσει. Την επόμενη φορά που θα το βάλεις στην πρίζα, θα ζεσταθεί καλά και θα καθαρίσεις λίγο πριν κολλήσεις πάλι.
G

----------


## Panoss

> Απλά το αφήνεις να πυρώσει του βάζεις πάνω αρκετό καλάι και το σκουπίζεις σε ένα *συρματάκι κατσαρόλας*(καθαρό πάντα). Επαναλαμβάνεις αυτό 4-5 φορές και είσαι μια χαρά. Πάντα όταν κολλάς πριν το αφήσεις το σκουπίζεις με το συρματάκι και του βάζεις λίγο καλάι πάνω. Αλοιφή δεν χρειάζεσαι.



 ΟΧΙ ΣΥΡΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΛΑΣ! Αυτό φθείρει τη μύτη!
Μόνο σφουγγαράκι.

----------


## pizza1993

Ειναι φυσιολογικο στο πρωτο ζεσταμα η μυτη να παρει ενα κιτρινομωβ χρωμα? :Biggrin:

----------


## makoulis

6 μήνες κάθε μέρα δούλεμα ιδικά η μεσαία και δεν έχει πάθει απόλυτος τπτ 
IMAG0186.jpg

----------


## Xarry

> Ειναι φυσιολογικο στο πρωτο ζεσταμα η μυτη να παρει ενα κιτρινομωβ χρωμα?



 Ειναι λογικο στις πρωτες χρησεις να αλλοιωνεται λιγο το χρωμα λογω της θερμοκρασιας.

----------


## pizza1993

Οκ ευχαριστω.Επειδη παλιοτερα την ειχα παθει καταλαθος και ειχε ακουμπησει ο λαιμος του κολλητηριου σε ενα καλωδιο,σε περιπτωση που λιωσει πλαστικο τι κανω,το καθαριζω απλα?

----------


## Xarry

Κοιτα εγω με ενα κολλητηρι της πλακας εδω και 2 χρονια με την ιδια μυτη εκτος απο τις κολλησεις καιω συστηματικα καλωδια το αφηνω να καουν τα υπολειματα που μενουν στη μυτη μετα το ξυνω με ενα κοπιδι και μετα λιωνω λιγη κολληση πανω στη μυτη. Ξερω ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορει να κανεις :Lol:  αλλα προς το παρον μια χαρα κανω τη δουλεια μου.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

antex για πλακετα 18watt περιπου 20 χρονια δυο μυτες σκυλι τιποτα δεν επαθε
κινεζικα 4 για λιωσιμο πλαστικων,τρυπες σε πλαστικα και αλλες μαυρες δουλειες 10E το καθενα
weller πιστολι 100watt δεν χαλαει ποτε 15 χρονια για κολλησεις σε σασι,μετασχηματιστες,συρματα κ.λ.π 
μυτη εκανα με απλο συρμα ρευματος γιατι οι δυο μυτες εχουν 15Ε και χαλανε ευκολα

----------


## pizza1993

Σορρυ για το οφτοπικ αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα.Κατα την αποκολληση ενος εξαρτηματος ακουμπησε λιγο η μυτη του κολλητηριου σε ενα καλωδιακι με συνεπεια να μηνει μια μικρη σταμπα πλαστικου πανω στην μυτη.Προσπαθησα να την καθαρισω με το ειδικο σφουγκαρακι ομως δεν φευγει τελειως.Καμια ιδεα? :Confused1:

----------


## Xarry

Με λιγο χαρτι κουζινας δεν καθαριζει; Προσεξε το χαρτι να το διπλωσεις αρκετες φορες ωστε να ειναι παχυ και να μην καεις και εννοειται με αναμενο το κολλητηρι.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ε μη βαλεις και τα κλαματα εμεις καμια φορα το χρησιμοποιουμε και για γδαρτη οταν δεν βολευει να βαλουμε κοφτη. για να καθαρισει αν εινα κοντα εκει που κολλας βαλε λιγη κολληση , αν ειναι πιο πανω αστο αφου το σκουπισες καποια στιγμη μπορει και να φυγει το σημαδι . το προβλημα ειναι να μην μενουν απανω οταν τα καψεις τα ξενα σωματα γιατι ανεβαζουν την θερμοκρασια και μπορει να σου καει η αντισταση αυτα..

----------


## TheKostis

> Επαναφερω το θεμα μιας και ειμαι σε θεση να αγορασω καινουριο κολλητηρι.Καταρχας τι προτεινετε σταθμο η κολλητηρι για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση?(εκτος απο antex 25w που απο οτι διαβασα πρεπει να ειναι η τοπ επιλογη ομως αρκετα ακριβη.)



Και εγώ σου λέω να πάρεις ersa είναι πολύ καλό εγώ πάντως έχω μείνει ευχαριστιμένος. Το πήρα 32 ευρώ από το ράδιο κατουμά και έχει μέσα στο κουτί του οδηγίες χρήσεως.
Αν πάρεις και μια βασούλα 3 ευρώ είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## s12original

Τα Weller τα εχουμε στη δουλεια (εργοστασιο) . Σε συγκριση με τα Anntex που εχω δικα μου ειναι απλα πολυ ............ μετρια . Ακομα και με ενα κινεζικο σταθμο κολλησης που εχω δεν συγκρινονται . Στο εργοστασιο γινετε ελαχιστη χρηση (καμια πλακετα και καπου καπου κανενα καλωδιο) και τα δυο κολλητιρια καθως και ο σταθμος της   Weller  εχουν συνεχεια προβληματα , καμενες αντιστασεις μυτες που φθειρονται γρηγορα και ενα σταθμο που εχει καει και επισκευαστει τρεις φορες στα τεσσερα χρονια . Τα δυο  Anntex που εχω (18W και 25W) για πανω απο 20 χρονια ειναι ........ σκυλια μαυρα . Τους εχω .........πιει το αιμα , με εικοσιτετραωρα λειτουργειας και εκατομυρια κολλησεις , οι δε μυτες τους εχουν απιστευτη αντοχη και διαρκεια ζωης . Τον "κινεζο" σταθμο (κολλητηρι και θερμο αερα) τον χρησημοποιω ελαχιστα και μονο σε smd , γι'αυτο και δεν παιρνω ορκο για την αξιοπιστια του .  Ενα ERSA που μου εκαναν δωρο , το εχω δουλεψει πολυ λιγο και δεν εχω πληρη αποψη . Με την εμπειρεια που εχω πλεον αν ηταν να αγορασω κολλητηρια , θα επερνα ΜΟΝΟ  και  μονο  ANNTEX και τιποτα αλλο .

----------


## MegaVolt

παιδια ηρεμιστε, σιγουρα χρησιμοποιειτε weller κολλητηρια και weller μυτες ή οτι να ναι? (κιτρινα weller με σχιστα ματια που τα ταιζεις ρυζι)
Κατι καλυτερο απο weller απλα ΔΕΝ εχει βγει ακομα σε κολλητηρι (αντε πες κανενα ersa καπως να πλησιαζει, αλλα με την καμια τα εντελως απαραδεκτα Antex τα οποια θεωρω πως ειναι μονο για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση μερικων ωρων τη μερα, και αυτη την αποψη την εχω υιοθετησει οπως αρκετοι συναδελφοι πολλα χρονια πριν τις Κινεζιές)
Τα weller ειναι φτιαγμενα για να τα ξεχνας 24ωρα στη πριζα και να μην παθαινουν τιποτα. 
Δηλαδη με αυτα που διαβαζω εδω θα ξεχασω και αυτα που ηξερα...

Οτι Κινεζιά βρισκετε που γραφει weller δε σημαινει πως ειναι κι ολας... ελεος αλλιως με μια βολτα στην Κινα θα γεμισετε την γκαρνταρομπα σας με ....αυθεντικα rollex με 50 ευρω το κιλο  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Σε όποια Weller οι μύτες "καίγονται" γρήγορα, να ξέρετε οτι δεν είναι Weller,  αλλά τύπου Weller.

----------


## herctrap

τα hakko?

----------


## shoco

Συμφωνω οτι τα Weller ειναι κορυφη. Εχω το WD1000 και πριν ειχα τον ERSA RDS80 και οι δυο σταθμοι ειναι αριστοι για αυτο που τους ειχα. Τον WD1000 επαγγελματικα και τον ERSA RDS80 ερασιτεχνικα( ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι καταπληκτικος για τα λεφτα του). Αλλα ο weller δεν μασαει πουθενα(φυσιολογικο) και οι μυτες του δεν εχουν παθει το παραμικρο και ας τις εχω γονατισει. Απλα παιζει ρολο και η ποιοτητα της κολλησης που χρησιμοποιειται. Εγω αυτο που προτεινω ειναι Weller, Ersa, Hakko σε σταθμους και σε κολλητηρια ERSA, Antex, JBC(Weller δεν εχω δοκιμασει).

----------


## gas_liosia

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά! Για τα Weller θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ. Έχω δουλέψει το WD2000 που είχε η εταιρεία που δούλευα και είναι ο,τι καλύτερο έχω δουλέψει. Και όταν λέω το έχω δουλέψει εννοώ τουλάχιστον 8ωρο καθημερινά από SMD μέχρι 2.5άρια καλώδια. Η τιμή τους βέβαια είναι υψηλή αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι τυχαίο. Τώρα για τα οικονομικά των 25-30 ευρώ δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει και δε φέρω γνώμη. Σε αυτήν την κατηγορία έχω ένα ERSA 30W. Καλό μεν, κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά μετά το Weller μου φαίνεται δύσχρηστο. Αν ένα κολλητήρι έχεις σκοπό να το δουλέψεις συχνά και όχι για 2-3 κολλήσεις πρέπει να είναι βολικό στο χέρι καθώς και το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του να είναι εύκαμπτο, κάτι που οι οικονομικές κατηγορίες δεν προσφέρουν.

----------


## patent61

Έχω κι εγώ ένα antex στα 25w και εχθές αγόρασα ένα ίδιο στα 18w από τον Φάνο με αντικαταβολή με 32,00 ευρώ. Κάθε επιπλέον μύτη κοστίζει 8,00 ευρώ. Συμφωνώ με τον navar "νομίζω από τα καλύτερα value for money". Πάντως είναι σκυλιά, αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους και δεν είναι ακριβά. (Τα μεταφορικά για επαρχία είναι στα 5,00 με courier). Το άλλο στα 25w το πολύ να πιάνει τα 40,00 ευρώ.
Για την επικασσιτέρωση της μύτης εκτός των πιο πάνω σωστά αναφερομένων, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την γερμανική αλοιφή TIPPY που αγόρασα από την smart kit στα 9,14 ευρώ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος

----------


## kontras

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλο το φόρουμ. επειδή έχω βαρεθεί να καταστρέφω κολλητήρια του 10ρικου είμαι σε φάση αναζήτησης ενός πιο καλού σχετικά. Βασικά είχα αποφασίσει να πάρω ένα ersa που μου πρότειναν με 55 ευρώ αλλά πριν λίγο έπεσα σε αυτόν τον σταθμό που είναι κοντά στο κατοστάρικο.
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=11726
τον έχει δουλέψει κανείς. αξίζει ή να μην ασχοληθώ καν. δεν τον θέλω για επαγγελματική χρήση οπότε δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα. έτσι όπως τον κοιτάω εγώ μου φαίνεται για γνήσιος και έχει και manual αλλά δεν τον βρήκα πουθενά στο ιντερνετ. τι λέτε καμιά ιδέα από κανέναν πιο έμπειρο????
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## mtzag

εγω παντως με 10 ευρω πηρα 10 κολλητηρια και με αλλα 10 ευρω πηρα καλωδιο και φις με γειωση και αξονακια ορυχαλκου / χαλκου και inox εφτιαξα μυτες
και εχω με ενα 20ρικο 10 κολλητηρια με ετοιμες διαφορες μυτες και κανουνε σουπερ δουλεια.
Τα κολητηρια τα πηρα απο τη λαικη και να καει (που δεν καιγετε) παω στο επομενο 1 ευρω ετσι και αλλιως κανει ή αλλαζεις τη χρωμονικελινη.
Με αυτο εχω το πλεονεκτημα οτι δεν μπαινω στην διαδικασια να αλλαζω μυτες και τα δουλευω και παραλληλα.

----------


## mariosm

> δεν τον θέλω για επαγγελματική χρήση οπότε δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα.



Αυτη ειναι η φθηνη σειρα Weller και ιδανικο για αυτο που το θελεις.

----------


## kontras

> Αυτη ειναι η φθηνη σειρα Weller και ιδανικο για αυτο που το θελεις.



Λες εεε...θα μάθω τι παίζει με ανταλακτικά και αν είναι βλέπω να το τσιμπάω  :Tongue2:  Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## herctrap

hakko fx-888

έχει μικρο footprint
η βάση δεν είναι επάνω στον controller
είναι hakko
είναι φθηνό 

αλλά  δύσκολο να το βρεις στα 220
παντως το δικό παρόλο που το χρησιμοποιώ στα 50Hz με Μ/T δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα εδώ και δυο χρόνια

----------


## mariosm

> τι παίζει με ανταλακτικά



Ανταλακτικα για Weller βρισκονται παντου.

----------


## lepouras

με αυτόν τον σταθμό που τον πήρα πριν 5 περίπου χρόνια(καμιά 50αρια ευρώ) και με το κουτάκι(πατέντα) εχω 3 κολλητήρια(8 ευρα το καθένα) εχω και  ρύθμιση και δεν αλλάζω μύτες(περίμενε να κρυώσει και τέτοια). το τη έχουν τραβήξει αν το μαρτύραγαν θα μου το έπαιρνε πίσω το εργοστάσιο. :Biggrin: 
stathmos.jpg

----------


## TheKostis

> ERSA ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ 
> Δεν υπαρχει ποιο αξιοπιστο καλλητηρι με μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια μυτης!
> 30 χρονια χρησιμοποιω μονο ERSA .
> Εχω και ANTEX αλλα δεν υπαρχει συγκριση οι μυτες χαλανε πολυ ευκολα.



Ψάχνω να αλλάξω μύτη και βρίσκω με 7.5 € υπαρχει κάτι πιο φθηνό?

----------


## TheKostis

> Οκ ευχαριστω.Μηπως εχει καποιος καποιον οδηγο με συμβουλες για σωστη μεταχειρηση του κολλητηριου,γιατι το προηγουμενο δεν μπορω να πω δεν του φερθηκα οπως επρεπε...



Και εγώ θα χρειαζόμουν κάποιες οδηγείες ειδικά με την αληφή κώλησης. Σε τι ακριβώς βοηθάει γιατί σε μένα ποιο πολύ πρόβλημα μου δημιουργεί παρά με βοηθάει.
Επήσεις αρκετές φορές η μύτη του κολητηριού καρβούνιαζε(ένα ersa 25 watt) και δεν μπορούσε να λειώσει το καλάι και αναγκαζόμουν να την τρίβω και έτσι χάλασε. Μήπως αυτό αποτρέπει η αληφή.... :Confused1:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Και εγώ θα χρειαζόμουν κάποιες οδηγείες ειδικά με την αληφή κώλησης. Σε τι ακριβώς βοηθάει γιατί σε μένα ποιο πολύ πρόβλημα μου δημιουργεί παρά με βοηθάει...



Διάβασε το θέμα "Απαράδεκτο weller ..."
Χρειάζεσαι μια βάση με ελατήριο και σφουγγαράκι ή απλά ένα νωπό χαρτί κουζίνας. Το flux (αλοιφή) είναι για τα σημεία που θα κολλήσεις (λ.χ. σε ένα πολύκλωνο καλώδιο ή στα πόδια ενός ολοκληρωμένου) και όχι για τη μύτη του κολλητηριού. Επίσης η διαδικασία είναι καθαρίζω-κολλάω-τοποθετώ στη βάση (χωρίς καθάρισμα) και ξανακαθαρίζω πριν κολλήσω. Το καθάρισμα της μύτης γίνεται με απλό σκούπισμα στο νωπό σφουγγαράκι ή το νωπό χαρτί κουζίνας ακριβώς πριν γίνει η κόλληση. Σημείωσε ότι flux έχει μέσα της και η κόλληση, εσύ θα προσθέσεις λίγο στα "δύσκολα" σημεία.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Έχω το JBC 25W, αποδείχτηκε αξιόπιστο, του άλλαξα αντίσταση πριν από 25 χρόνια και... γέρασα μάυτό!

----------


## navar

> Έχω το JBC 25W, αποδείχτηκε αξιόπιστο, του άλλαξα αντίσταση πριν από 25 χρόνια και... γέρασα μάυτό!



προχθές έτυχε να βρεθώ ξανά στο εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικών στο ΤΕΕ τρικάλων και είδα να δουλέυει ακόμα αυτό το JBC που χρησιμοποιούσαμε και πρίν 11 χρόνια !

----------


## astanapane

Καλη χρονια σε ολους,

διαβαζω ολους που μιλατε για τις εταιριες και την ποιοτητα, Αυτο που κανει καλο ενα κολλητηρι ειναι η θερμοκρασια ποσο γρηγορα την πιανει στην μυτη, και αν την σταθεροποιει. 

Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για ολους μας απο την στιγμη που ασχολουμαστε με ηλεκτρονικα και οχι με γκαραζοπορτες να εχουμε ενα πολυ καλο κολλητηρι στο εργαστηριο μας.

Αυτο λοιπον δεν επιτυχανεται με lidl και οτι αλλο τους κατεβαζει εκει. 

Αν δεν θελετε να καψετε καποιο smd η καποιο αλλο ευαισθητο εξαρτημα, τοτε θα πρεπει να το σκεφτειτε πολλες φορες πριν εχετε ενα κολλητηρι πανω απο 15W.

Αν εχετε σταθμο τοτε πρεπει να δωσετε καλα χρηματα και μια απο τις καλυτερες εταιριες της αγορας ειναι η Weller.

----------


## tommas

καλησπερα σε ολους, σκεφτομαι να παρω και εγω ενα νεο κολλητηρι γιατι το προηγουμενο δεν του  φερθηκα και πολυ καλα. Ειδα ενα antx 30Watt σε πολυ καλη τιμη και ειπα να ρωτησω καμια γνωμη....να τονισω οτι το θελω για πολυ ερασιτεχνικα projectakia. Ζηταω συγνωμη αν σας βαζω σε κοπο για κατι τοσο φτηνο  :Smile: 
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...?prod_id=ER-30

----------


## tasosmos

Μια χαρα ειναι για χοντροδουλειες αν δεν υπαρχουν ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις. Εχω ενα τετοιο εδω κ 2-3 χρονια και η μυτη ειναι σαν καινουργια. Δεν το χρησιμοποιω και πολυ βεβαια αλλα και παλι καλα κρατει σχετικα.
Σιγουρα προτιμοτερο απο αλλα σε αυτη την κατηγορια τιμης.

----------


## tommas

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ tasosmos για την απαντηση σου, αυτο θα παρω.
Διαβασα στο site οτι καποιος ειχε χρησιμοποιησει αυτα τα dimmer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350682148219...84.m1497.l2649 
για να ρυθμιζει την θερμοκρασια στο κολλητηρι για να μην αγορασει προφανως σταθμο. Μηπως το εχει κανει καποιοσ απο σας να στειλει καμια φωτο να παρω μια ιδεα?? και κατι τελευταιο....χονδρικα γινεται η μειωση η αυξηση στην θερμοκρασια, δεν υπαρχει τροπος υπολογισμου να φανταστω. ευχαριστω πολυ και συγνωμη αν ρωταω κατι χαζο.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν υπαρχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο να δεις, απλα συνδεεις το dimmer σε σειρα με το κολλητηρι και μπορεις να ρυθμισεις την ισχυ που παρεχεται. Υπαρχει και στις κατασκευες κυκλωματακι dimmer αν θες αλλα παρομοιο ή μεγαλυτερο κοστος θα εχει απο το ετοιμο.

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το να εχεις σταθμο κολλησης γιατι δεν εχεις ρυθμιση και σταθεροποιηση θερμοκρασιας. Πρακτικα η μονη χρηση που θα λεγα οτι εχει αυτο ειναι να διατηρειται "ζεστο" το κολλητηρι οταν το θες stand-by χωρις ομως να παρεχεται η μεγιστη ισχυς, οποτε μειωνεται η φθορα της αντιστασης.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ αν τελικα χρησιμοποιησεις κατι τετοιο το κυκλωμα δεν ειναι απομονωμενο απο το δικτυο! Αν αγγιξεις καποιο εκτεθειμενο σημειο της πλακετας οταν ειναι στην πριζα υπαρχει κινδυνος ηλεκτροπληξιας.

----------


## tommas

Να σαι καλα τασο.....σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες σου. δεν ειναι ασχημο να του χαμηλωνεις την θερμοκρασια οταν θα εισαι stand by. λεω να το δοκιμασω και να πρροσπαθησω να του φτιαξω ενα μικρο κουτακι για να μην γινει κανενα ατυχημα.  :Smile:  Σε ευχαριστω κ παλι.

----------


## HV Pavlos

Θελω να παρω κατι πραγματα απο ενα μαγαζι και λεω να παρω και ενα μικρο κολλητηρι για πλακετες,led κλπ.Βρηκα αυτο το weller (WM15L-230v) αν καποιος ξερει  κατι σχετικα με το συγκεκριμενο..Για heavy-duty χρηση εχω ενα dremel versa tip απλα θελω ενα μικρο για light καταστασεις...

----------


## tommas

Καλημερα παιδια. Εγω τελικα πηρα απο το lidl ενα κολλητηρι γιατι ειχα διαβασει σε προηγουμενα comment οτι ειναι αξιοπρεπεστατο. Έκανε 12 ευρω και έχει βαση για να το βαζεις οταν δεν δουλευεις, διακοπτη ON/OFF και ρυθμιστη θερμοκρασιας. Συμπεριλάμβανε και δευτερη μυτη. Το λειτουργησα λιγο και ειναι μια χαρα για να κανω το χομπι μου νομιζω. Η μύτες όμως είναι βιδωτές...δηλαδή στο πάνω μέρος της μυτης εχει βολτες και βιδωνει στο κολλητηρι...δεν εχει βιδα να σφιγγεις την μυτη δηλαδη. Εχετε ιδεα αν θα βρω τετοιες μυτεσ να εχς αν μου χαλασει αυτη που εχω;

----------


## DLS 33

Χθες πηρα και εγω ενα απο τα LIDL μαζι και εναν Φορτιστη 6-12V. (19,90 euro) 
 Καλο φαινεται, δεν ειναι και το κορυφαιο, αλλα για απλες εργασιες πιστευω ειναι καλο.. 12 euro..

Σε λιγες μερες θα φανει αν αντεξουν,και αν εργαζωνται 
  αν οχι , επιστροφη και παιρνουμε πισω τα χρηματα μας.

----------


## Nikolaskn

ενα Weller εχω και εγω καμια 20αρια χρονια

----------


## DLS 33

Πειτε μου αν αν αυτα κανουν να παραγγειλω για το κολλητηρι...

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/Dual-LED...687430186/item

η αυτο φαινεται πιο καλο....

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/REXC700-...707591528/item

----------


## nassosxlvbros

To πρώτο μου Antex το έχω από το Γυμνάσιο...(1981)έχει περάσει τα πάνδεινα,από μέρες ολόκληρες παρατημένο στη πρίζα μέχρι λιώσιμο πλαστικών κλπ.Έχουν αλλαχτεί 3 μύτες και λειτουργεί ακόμα σαν τη πρώτη μέρα... :Smile:  Το ίδιο και το δεύτερό μου ΑΝΤΕΧ,αλλά και το...εφεδρικό μου τρίτο ΑΝΤΕΧ... :Mr. Green: 
Τα υπόλοιπα κολλητήρια μου είναι:
-Weller 100W 25 χρόνια και εκεί συνεχίζει...
-Weller μπαταρίας.Για  ελαφρές χρήσεις εκεί που δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα.
-Κινέζικο 30W τύπου Weller για περιστασιακή χρήση,και,
-Κινέζικο 100W και αυτό για ελάχιστη χρήση τόσο φτηνό (7€)που αξίζει να το έχει κανείς ακόμα και αν το δουλέψει μιά φορά στο χρόνο....

----------


## George74

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας. Εγώ έχω ένα Weller WM20 και μπορώ να πω ότι οι μύτες του φθείρονται αρκετά γρήγορα. Ίσως και εγώ να μην το χρησιμοποιώ με τον σωστό τρόπο, αφού το καθαρίζω συνέχεια στο σφουγγαράκι που έχει μια βάση των 2,5 ευρώ. Αγόρασα και καινούργιες μύτες γιατί η πρώτη έκανε μια σχισμή στη μέση. (Η μύτη του είναι σαν κατσαβίδι και όχι σαν τα άλλα σαν καρφί). Πιστέυω όμως ότι είναι πολύ καλό κολλητήρι με εξέρεση αυτό το πράγμα. Δοκίμασα να κάνω μυτερή την παλιά μύτη του αλλά δεν κολλάει και το καλάι φεύγει από τα εξαρτήματα, γιατί πιστέω η θερμότητα που είναι ρυθμισμένο κατανέμεται σε μικρότερη περιοχή (μύτη αντί για πεπλατισμένη επιφάνεια). Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αντέχει περισσότερο; (εκτός από αυτά που διάβασα παραπάνω).

----------

